# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My new Varadero

## Happy Frog

I was going to post something about my pending deal but I wasn't sure it was going to be a for sure thing.  I had some problems on my end with PayPal.

Anyhow, I just received my frogs this morning and they are incredible.  I am really happy with them and the deal I made.  I bought four and they are offspring from UE.  The frogs were pulled from three separate lines.

A family member ran off with my good camera so I'll have to post more pictures later.  Here's what I have so far...

----------


## limnologist

Your frogs look amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Frog

> Your frogs look amazing!


Thank you.  They are really active.  I figured they would be quite shy after the whole shipping process but the second I got them into their quarantine container they started jumping around all over the place.  I can't wait till they get older and grow a little.

----------


## Lynn

> I was going to post something about my pending deal but I wasn't sure it was going to be a for sure thing.  I had some problems on my end with PayPal.
> 
> Anyhow, I just received my frogs this morning and they are incredible.  I am really happy with them and the deal I made.  I bought four and they are offspring from UE.  The frogs were pulled from three separate lines.
> 
> A family member ran off with my good camera so I'll have to post more pictures later.  Here's what I have so far...





> Thank you.  They are really active.  I figured they would be quite shy after the whole shipping process but the second I got them into their quarantine container they started jumping around all over the place.  I can't wait till they get older and grow a little.



Hi Bryan,
Congratulations! What an exciting delivery.
Post more photos when you get a chance.

If you like the thumbnails ......you will really love the O pumilio. And they are NOT difficult to care for  :Smile:  
The pumi froglets are a bit more fragile, but the parents make it easy.

Good for you.....as you , know young imis need QT ---for a while--to make sure they are eating their FF.
Give them plenty of sprintails. It's great to mix the lines. I have 2 breeding pair.....from 3 different sources ( all w/ lineage to UE) 

I have been using 3 QT ( food safe) containers  ( I make mini vivs) for grow-out . They work really great. 

Warning....They are little Houdinis' . Escape artists.!!!!! The openings need ALARMS!  :Big Grin:   They learn where things open and wait for their opportunity to escape! Check the doors , all openings, and around the rim of a regular aquarium  before you open to feed! I only WISH  I had someone to tell me this when I first got mine.  I have had so many close calls. One actually escaped once. We had to rescue him from the support brackets of the rack. I nearly had a melt down. It was horrible  :Smile:  , but had a happy ending. You have to develop a strict routine of knowing where they are  BEFORE you open up  :Smile: 

Enjoy !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Happy Frog

> Warning....They are little Houdinis' . Escape artists.!!!!! The openings need ALARMS!  They learn where things open and wait for their opportunity to escape! Check the doors , all openings, and around the rim of a regular aquarium before you open to feed! I only WISH I had someone to tell me this when I first got mine. I have had so many close calls. One actually escaped once. We had to rescue him from the support brackets of the rack. I nearly had a melt down. It was horrible  , but had a happy ending. You have to develop a strict routine of knowing where they are BEFORE you open up 
> 
> Enjoy !



I still haven't had a chance to take new pictures of them.  These things are super fast and they are aware when the lid is taken off the enclosure and they try to jump out.  I remember your post last year when you discussed your close call.  If I recall correctly you found it in your lab coat that was about to go into the laundry.

I was thinking of separating them but I'm not sure I'm going to do it now.  They are all eating and I haven't seen any aggression.  I've got plenty of enclosures so that's not a problem.  I just wish I knew what sex they were.  There is a video on YouTube where the owner is keeping four nominant imitators together in a 18x18x24.

In your experience how hard is it to sex these guys?

Right now I'm concentrating on thumbnails and although there are a couple different types of Pumillio I'd like to have(Blue Jeans, Siquirres, and San Cristobal), but I want to focus on thumbnails for now.  I've got some Tarapoto lined up and I'm still after Southern Variabilis and Intermedius/Chazuta.  I still want to get Mint Terribillis but it's their size that's holding me back.

I'll try and get some better pictures up ASAP.

----------


## Amy

> Warning....They are little Houdinis' . Escape artists.!!!!! The openings need ALARMS!   They learn where things open and wait for their opportunity to escape! Check the doors , all openings, and around the rim of a regular aquarium  before you open to feed! I only WISH  I had someone to tell me this when I first got mine.  I have had so many close calls. One actually escaped once. We had to rescue him from the support brackets of the rack. I nearly had a melt down. It was horrible  , but had a happy ending. You have to develop a strict routine of knowing where they are  BEFORE you open up 
> 
> Enjoy !


I had that issue with my spring peepers!!  Smart and quick little guys.  I would have to count out every single one before I opened the tank so that I could watch for them.  Their favorite spot was on the rim of the tank, so I put a thick layer of silicone around the rim so they would stop hiding there.  I was so worried they were going to find a way to squeeze out, get hurt, or all escape at once LOL

----------


## Happy Frog

Here are those other pictures of my Varadero.  I already have one of them calling.  For a little frog they sure are loud.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Bryan

They do have a surprisingly loud call for such a tiny frog!
They are entertaining and always busy.

Photo 4- upper photo -- looks to be a female ?
Photos 5 - lower portion of the photo - same frog - female ?

Enjoy them
Best, Lynn   :Butterfly:

----------


## Happy Frog

> Hi Bryan
> 
> They do have a surprisingly loud call for such a tiny frog!
> They are entertaining and always busy.
> 
> Photo 4- upper photo -- looks to be a female ?
> Photos 5 - lower portion of the photo - same frog - female ?
> 
> Enjoy them
> Best, Lynn



That is the same frog and I also suspect it as being a female.  It is larger than the other ones and is a thicker, more robust-looking frog.  Only one of the other ones I've seen calling.  Right now I have three in the 12x12x18.  The fourth one was smaller than the rest so I'm still keeping it in the quarantine container.  I decided to move these three into the Exo Terra because they were going crazy inside the quarantine container.

Right now I'm keeping a close eye on them for aggression.  People keep these thing differently with different types of success - pairs, trios, 4-5 in larger Exo Terra's.  What do you think is best?  I'm leaning towards keeping them as pairs but what happens if I end up with one female and 3 males?  I decided to put those film canisters inside the viv while frogs are still young so they as they grow they will be used to seeing them in their environment.  I have no idea if it matters to them.

One thing I recently found about them is that their color patterns can vary.  Everything from looking like a Fantastica to the patterns of a Vent.  What is your opinion on them and how they look?

Question:  Usually when I post here I am using an Apple II IPad.  Every computer I've had views images differently.  When any of you click on those images does it go into a image window and is blown-up larger?

----------


## limnologist

they make me think of more colorful, expensive spring peepers haha

----------


## Happy Frog

> they make me think of more colorful, expensive spring peepers haha


They're behavior is totally different from my Tincs and Leucs.  My FG Vents are a little shy but my Varadero are really bold and are always out, jumping around.  They also don't take off when I get my hand close to them.  You do have to be careful and make sure they don't try and jump out of the vivarium.

They will actually sit on the edge of their Neoregalias and just stare out at me.  They are more expensive than other dart frogs but well worth it.  It took me a year and a half of studying up on them to finally make a purchase.

I like the idea of having these really tiny frogs.  They have a lot of personality and you can fit a pair or maybe a trio inside a 12x12x18.

----------


## Lynn

Bryan,
Thumbnails are fun!

Your next investment could be a sexed pair of Oophaga pumilio ?   :Smile:  

Feast on these :

Pumilio
Oophaga Pumilio | Understory Enterprises
https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer?fref=photo

:flybyferns:

----------


## limnologist

they sound like really fun pets.

----------


## Happy Frog

> Bryan,
> Thumbnails are fun!
> 
> Your next investment could be a sexed pair of Oophaga pumilio ?   
> 
> Feast on these :
> 
> Pumilio
> Oophaga Pumilio | Understory Enterprises
> ...



I've been to that page before.  That pumilio(PCPC-08)looks like a Salt Creek.  Someone is selling San Cristobals on DB right now for a really good price but I'm going to have to pass.  I've got my money and resources tide-up on some R. Variabilis "Southern" that I'm going to be buying in the next month.

I'll probably get a pair after summertime is over.  Right now I'm focused on my thumbnails, but I am reading up on Pumilios.  I'm still trying to figure out what species to get first.  I do like the ones that are bright red and have small black speckles on their back.  I'll go research and find a couple of the species I'm interested in and post them.

Wild Blue-jeans Frog or Strawberry poison frog | Tom & Pat Leeson

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnclare/7871541494/

http://www.google.com/search?q=oopha...35%3B800%3B536

----------

